# Gentoo Installation

## kruemmel

Hallo,

habe habe am wochenende Gentoo mittels der LiveCD installiert und hat soweit auch alles funktioniert. 

ICh bin genau nach der Installationsanleitung gegangen.

Bei Schritt 11 allerdings wird ein neustart gemacht, dies funktioniert bei mir aber nicht.

Es kommt beim Start des Bootloders Grub (dieser Funktioniert und auf Windows kann ich auch starten) folgende Meldung, wenn ich Gentoo anklicke: 

"

booting gentoo linux

root (hd0,1)

filesystem type is extfs, partition type 0x83

kernel (hd0,1)/kernel-2.4.24 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc real_root=/dev/hda4

[linux-bzImage, setup 0xa00, size 0x15d93d}

initrd (hd0,1)/initrd-2.4.24

error 15: file not found

press any key to continue"

Wer kann mir helfen, damit ich Gentoo endlich starten kann, ich verzweifele hier noch, bin ja nu schon seid einer woche damit beschäftigt aber bisher eben erfolglos.

Vielen vielen Dank euch allen.

Gruss

Kruemmel

----------

## gordi

Hallo,

ich hatte am Anfang auch große Probleme damit, 

habe dann Lilo verwendet, dann gings.

Aber hier doch noch eine Idee:

Hast Du die richtige Kernel-Version in den Grub geschrieben? Da muss genau das stehen, was auch in der /boot steht.

Hoffe, ich konnte Dir helfen...

----------

## kruemmel

ok, danke für die antwort.

wie bekomme ich dann grub wieder runter vom system oder kann ich jetzt einfach gleich lilo verwenden?

habe nun versucht lilo zu installieren aba da kommt folgende Meldung:

emerge lilo

...

Merging sys-boot(lilo-22.5.8-r1 to /

cat /proc/mounts: no such device file or directory

cat /proc/mounts: no such device file or directory

VFS: Can´t find ext2 filesystem on dev ide0(3,1).

*

*Cannot automatically mount your /boot partition.

*Your boot partition has to be mounted rw before the installation

*can continue. lilo needs to install important files there.

*

!!!ERROR: sys-boot/lilo-22.5.8-r1 failed

!!!Function mount-boot_mount_boot_partition, Line 53, Exitcode 0

!!!Please mount your /boot partition manually"

!!!Failed preinst: 1

Was kann hier los sein, meine /boot ist eigentlch gemountet?!

Danke

----------

## gordi

oh, das ist eine gute frage,..

hattest du nochmal kontrolliert, ob du dem grub den richtigen kernel und initrd übergibst?

(also in grub muss genau der ort und die file stehen, die in /boot stehen, also bei den gentoo-sources ist das zB  (hd0,0)/boot/kernel-2.4.20-gentoo-r6 , nicht nur kernel-2.4.20!)

wie du grub wieder herunterkriegst.

es müsste mit "unmerge" funktionieren, also emerge --unmerge grub

vielleicht holst du deshalb doch noch eine zweite meinung ein  :Wink: 

ALLERDINGS: dein lilo ist nicht installiert, da du /boot noch nicht gemountet hattest,

da du ja vermutlich, wie in der gentoo-installation beschrieben, /boot beim start nicht automatisch mountest, musst du das "per hand" tun (siehe fehlermeldung):

mount /dev/hdX /boot     

wobei X für deine bootpartition steht.

good luck

----------

## kruemmel

bei mir  find ich nur, dass kernel-2.4.20  im boot steht, aba wo seh ich das den genau?

meine bootpartition hab ich eigentlihc mit "mount /dev/hda4 /mnt/gentoo/boot gemountet, was ich aber eigenartig finde, weil ich anfangs meine boot partition auf hda2 gelegt habe, aber da lässt es sich ned mounten...

----------

## gordi

ehm..

du hast recht, dass du die unter /mnt/gentoo/boot mounten musst, wenn du mit der liveCD arbeitest.und genau in diesem mnt/gentoo/boot liegt dann der kernel. (wenn du chroot betrittst, dann ist ja /mnt/gentoo/boot /boot).

betreten von chroot

wenn du somit wieder mit der liveCD (oder nem anderen linux, von dem aus du gentoo installiert hast) chroot betrittst, wie in der anleitung beschrieben, (anfangen bei mounten von /mnt/gentoo und /mnt/gentoo/boot), liegt der kernel wieder in der /boot.

seltsam ist es,... wenn du am anfang deine bootpartition auf hda2 gelegt hast, müsste eigentlich

mount /dev/hda2 /mnt/gentoo/boot   (oder /boot, wo immer du dich befindest)

funktionieren.

----------

## kruemmel

leider nicht, aber vielliecht hat ja noch wer anders ne idee...

----------

## gordi

kannst du mal schreiben, was genau in /boot steht? ich meine, JEDE file..

----------

## kruemmel

es befinden sich folgende files in /boot:

- System.map-2.4.24

- config-2.4.24

- kernel-2.4.24

----------

## lun_IX

nur eine Vermutung:

du sagst, deine Boot Partition ist hda2, wie gross ist denn hda1? Denn wenn /boot nicht innerhalb der ersten 1024 Zylinder liegt, funktioniert das booten nicht, dann musst du eine Boot-Diskette nehmen.

----------

## dakra

Hi,

hast du den Kernel mit Genkernel erstellt?

Wenn nein, dann lies nochmal das Tutorail zum konfigurieren von grub.

Du hast initrd angegeben, welches nicht vorhanden ist/war. 

Gruß dakra

----------

## kruemmel

@lun_IX: hda1 ist ca 33 GB Groß (windoof u.a. programme)

@dakra: habe den kernel mit "genkernel" erstellt und dabei gabs meines wissens auch keine probleme soweit ich das beurteilen kann,,,

----------

## spitzwegerich

Schuss ins Blaue:

/boot wurde hoffentlich schon gemountet, bevor die Dateien dort reingeschrieben wurden?

Ich habe keine Erfahrung mit genkernel, vielleicht macht der das automatisch.

----------

## kruemmel

jo, wurde vorher gemountet...

----------

## lun_IX

kruemmel:

dann kann das nicht klappen! die Linux Boot Partition muss sich innerhalb der ersten 1024 Zylinder (oder warens Cluster) befinden, sonst kann grub NICHT davon booten!

am einfachsten wäre es, wenn du mit Partition Magic oder ähnlichem deine hda1 um etwa 50MB nach hinten verschiebst und dann in den vorne frei gewordenen 50MB deine /boot Partition erstellst.

----------

## spitzwegerich

 *lun_IX wrote:*   

> 
> 
> die Linux Boot Partition muss sich innerhalb der ersten 1024 Zylinder (oder warens Cluster) befinden, sonst kann grub NICHT davon booten!

 

Bist du dir sicher? Ich glaube gelesen zu haben, dass dies eine Einschränkung von lilo ist, die man mit grub nicht hat.

----------

## kruemmel

so ist mein wissensstand auch, weißaber nicht mehr, wo ich es gelesen habe...

----------

## lun_IX

na gut, war von meiner seite auch nur eine Vermutung, aber wenn sonst alles auszuschliessen ist, würde ich es auf einen Versuch ankommen lassen..  :Very Happy: 

----------

## dakra

1. /boot ist bei mir hda2, also egal in welchem Bereich es liegt. (hda1 ist groß), kann sein das dies bei lilo nicht egal ist, kein Ahnung!

2. Dein Rechner findet die initrd nicht, hast du nochmal Genkernel laufen lassen und dir die initrd ein weiteres mal erstellen lassen? Wenn ja, war sie danach auch da? Wenn nein, lass dir die initrd nochmal erstellen mit Genkernel

Gruß dakra

----------

## kruemmel

okay, dann werde ich das nochmal versuchen, andernfalls melde ich mich nochmal hier  :Smile: 

----------

## kruemmel

ich habe nun nochmal von vorne angefangen.

nun habe ich das problem, dass ich wahrscheinlich  in der grub.conf etwas flasches eingetragen habe, da wollte ich da was öndern, aber die grub.conf unter "boot/grub/grub.conf" existiert nicht mehr, obwohl die gemountet sind die platten.

kann ich einfach so ne neue grub.conf erstellen oder wie komme ich an die alte dran?

danke

kruemmel

----------

## spitzwegerich

vielleicht war /boot nicht gemountet, als du das erstemal die grub.conf geschrieben hast.

In diesem Fall musst du /boot erst unmounten, dann findest du die Datei (und solltest sie auf /boot gemountet verschieben).

----------

## kruemmel

sodelle, habs selbst noch hinbekommen.

nun habe ich aber folgendes problem, wenn ich nen rechner neu boote:

Es kommt zuerst die Meldung "grub loading stage 1.5, grub loading, please wait" und dann erscheint ein schwarzer bildschirm mit nem cursor oben am linken bildrand.

drücke ich enter,d ann kommt  mein grub und ich könnte wählen zwischen gentoo und windoof, klicke ich windoof an kommt folgende meldung:

booting windows xp

rootnoverify (hd0,1)

chainloader +1

Error 13: invalid or unsupported execute format

press enter to continue...

wähle ich gentoo aus:

booting gentoo

root (hd0,0)

filesystem type unknown, partition type 0x7

kernel (hd0,0)/kernel-2.4.24 root=/dev/hda4

error 17: cannot mont selected partition"

Wie komme ich dann hier vorran?

danke euch allen für eure geduld  :Smile: 

----------

## kruemmel

so, ich habe es geschafft, aber problem habe ich noch:

Es kommt die Meldung "grub loading stage 1.5, grub loading, please wait" und dann erscheint ein schwarzer bildschirm mit nem cursor oben am linken bildrand. 

drücke ich eine taste, dann staret gentoo, kann aber mein windows nicht auswählen, d.h. die auswahl bei grub fehlt mir.

jemand nen rat?

danke

----------

## spitzwegerich

 *Quote:*   

> sodelle, habs selbst noch hinbekommen.

 

Es wäre nett wenn du deine Lösungen noch herschreiben könntest, damit andere auch was davon haben falls sie beim Suchen auf diesen Thread stoßen.

----------

## kurt

hi

in der grub.conf muss das splashimage auf die richtige partischen zeigen als für partischen 2 (hd0,1)

splashimage = (hd0,1)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

gruss

kurt

----------

## kruemmel

Lösung zu meinem oben genannten Problem: 

hatte versehentlich in der grub.conf gleich in der ersten Zeile anstatt "default 0" "default 1" stehen, aber "default 0" ist da wohl richtig...

nun hab ich aber immer noch das unten beschriebene Problem  :Smile: 

 *kruemmel wrote:*   

> so, ich habe es geschafft, aber problem habe ich noch:
> 
> Es kommt die Meldung "grub loading stage 1.5, grub loading, please wait" und dann erscheint ein schwarzer bildschirm mit nem cursor oben am linken bildrand. 
> 
> drücke ich eine taste, dann staret gentoo, kann aber mein windows nicht auswählen, d.h. die auswahl bei grub fehlt mir.
> ...

 

----------

## dakra

Es wäre hilfreich wenn du mal deine grub.conf hier posten würdest.

gruß dakra

----------

## kruemmel

okay, meine grub.conf schaut wie folgt aus:

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,1)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/kernel-2.4.24 root=/dev/hda4

title=Windows XP

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

chainloader +1

habe diese gerade noch ein wenig verändert, nu funktioniert es (siehe oben)

----------

## lun_IX

du musst doch beim Eintrag für Windows nicht die Linux Partition angeben?!

du versuchst, Windows von deiner Linux Bootpartition zu starten, das funzt natürlich nicht!

du musst da deine Windows Partition angeben:

```
rootnoverify (hd0,0) 
```

edit: und wenn du dein Splashimage sehen willst, musst du natürlich auch die Boot Partition angeben, denn dort liegt es ja, also in deinen Fall:

```
splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz 
```

(aber nur, wenn deine Boot Partition /dev/hda1 ist!!!)

----------

## kruemmel

ich habe nu zum xten mal gentoo installiert und bin fast wieder da wo ich mal war:

es läuft soweit alles aber wenn ich gentoo boote, dann kommt folgende fehlermeldung:

Kernel panic: VFS: unable to mount root fs on 03:03

Was kann/muss ich wo tun, damits funktioniert?

danke

kruemmel

----------

## kurt

hi

welchen kernel verwendest du?

alle module die benötigt werden in den kernel einkopiliert insbesondere fielesystem und automounter.

aber warum installierst du eigentlich gentoo xmal, eigentlich reicht einmal und wen was nicht klapt  mit cd neustarten 

```
cd /mnt

swapon /dev/hda3

mount /dev/hda4 /mnt/gentoo

mount /dev/hda2 /mnt/gentoo/boot

mount -o bind /proc /mnt/gentoo/proc

chroot /mnt/gentoo

cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig
```

die benötigeten module ergenzen

kernel 2.4

```
make dep && make clean bzImage modules modules_install install
```

kernle 2.6

```
make all modules_install install
```

den kernel muss man schon lange nicht mehr von hand copyren dass macht "cd /usr/src/linux && make install" oder wie oben alles in einem rutsch.

und weiter geht's

```
nano -w /etc/fstab
```

und ergenze mal noch grub

```
nano -w /boot/grub/grub.conf
```

```
title=Gentoo

root (hd0,1) 

kernel (hd0,1)/boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/hda4

title=Gentoo old kernel

root (hd0,1) 

kernel (hd0,1)/boot/vmlinuz.old root=/dev/hda4

title=Windows XP

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

makeactive (hd0,0)

chainloader +1

```

```
grub

root (hd0,1)

setup (hd0)

quit

exit

reboot

```

gruss

kurt

----------

## kruemmel

title=Gentoo

root (hd0,1)

kernel (hd0,1)/boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/hda3

title=Gentoo old kernel

root (hd0,1)

kernel (hd0,1)/boot/vmlinuz.old root=/dev/hda3

title=Windows XP

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

makeactive (hd0,0)

chainloader +1 

Ich habe nun mal obiges in meine grub.conf geschrieben aber es kommt immer noch diese kernel panic fehlermeldung...

was kann man tun?

----------

## lun_IX

wie Kurt schon sagte, hast du bei den Drivers in der Kernel-Konfig Dein root-Dateisystem mit aktiviert?

Es muss auch im Kernel drin sein, als Modul reicht nicht, denn Module werden ja erst ganz am Ende geladen.

Schreib mal bitte deine genaue Partitionstabelle mit allen Filesystems und dann dazu deine fstab hier rein, dann bekommen wir das schon in den Griff!

Entweder die unterstützung für dein fs fehlt im Kernel, oder du mountest was falsch!

Welches Dateisystem hast du denn gewählt? Machst du den kernel mit genkernel (sorry, wenn das hier schon mal gesagt wurde), oder selbst?

Schreib bitte mal die oben genannten Sachen hier genau rein!

edit: diese Kernelpanic, wann genau kommt die? Kommen vorher schon andere Bootmeldungen, oder kommt das direkt nach der grub-Auswahl?

----------

## kruemmel

fehler lag am grub.conf

so schauts nämlich richtig aus:

title=Gentoo

root (hd0,1)

kernel (hd0,1)/boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/hda4

title=Windows XP

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

makeactive (hd0,0)

chainloader +1 

und es funktioniert.

thx euch allen

----------

## kruemmel

habe nun folgendes Problem.

ich hatte ja anfangs meine netzwerkverbindung eingestellt und hatte funktioniert.

nun nach meinem ersten neustart funktioniert die verbindung nicht mehr, kann nur noch von gentoo einen rechner im privaten netzwerk anpingen aber umgekehrt vom anderen rechner zu gentoo funktioniert nicht, auch das pingen ins internet von gentoo geht nicht, da er scheint dann die meldung, dass das netzwerk nicht erreichbar wäre...

wie kannich das wieder einstellen, habe es wiederrum mit net-setup eth0 versucht, aber befehl wurde nicht gefunden.

danke

kruemmel

----------

## kruemmel

UPDATE

----------

## lun_IX

auch hier kann man wieder nur an die sehr gute Anleitung verweisen, da steht sehr ausführlich, wie das Netzwerk ainzurichten ist.

Und falls du net-setup benutzen willst, musst du das erst emergen, ist ja ein tool, und das ist beim gentoo basis system nicht dabei!

----------

## kruemmel

Ich habe folgende Datei geöffnet:

nano -w /etc/conf.d/net

Dann habe ich folgende Zeilen editiert:

Für eine statische IP)

iface_eth0="192.168.0.5 broadcast 192.168.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

gateway="eth0/192.168.0.1" (mein router)

Habe gespeichert und "rc-update add net.eth0 default" ausgeführt.

Dann kommt die Meldung "completed" ist, funktioniert aber trotzdem noch nich das Netzwerk, kann nich pingen bzw ist nicht erreichbar.

Das haeb ich so aus der Anleitung entnommen.

Was ist daran falsch oder muss ich zusätzlich noch wo was editieren?

danke

----------

## lun_IX

mhmm, das sieht schon mal nicht schlecht aus...  :Smile: 

was sagt denn ifconfig? alles richtig übernommen?

hast du in der /etc/hosts deinen Rechner und die anderen im Netz eingetragen?

----------

## kruemmel

warum sollte ich die anderen rechner eintragen, die sind doch alle schon in meinem Rouer eingetragen?!

in windows trage ich ja auch nich jeden einzelnen rechner ein der im netzwerk hängt oder muss das unter linux so sein??

wenn dann werde ich diese wohl mal eintragen aba nur  wenns sein muss...

----------

## danone

ähm unter linux und unter windows gibts eine host liste..dies erhöhr unter umständen die geschwinderkeit dr kummunikation so muss das OS bzw. Kernel nicht jedesmal die Adresse und namen auflösen und Windows legt ungeachtet desen eine LMHOSTS und hosts an ob du willst oder nicht..hat schon seine gründe warum das macht..vorallem für die Namesauflösung /DNS/

----------

## lun_IX

ja, unter Windows übernimmt es das Microsoft Protocol (welches war das noch? wins oder so) alle unbekannten rechner in diese hosts Liste einzutragen, bei Linux musst du das aber per Hand machen, ob es daran liegt, kann ich dir aber leider nicht sagen...

----------

